# acrylic fish tank



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone customized their own fish tank? how much was the cost? and what supplies do you need for cutting, gluing, and the type of plexi-glass used? I've been thinking of making my own.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Really depends on size as acrylic is pricey. Smaller prefabbed ones will be hard to beat. Check out MFK as lots of guys have built their own monster tanks.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Melevsreef.com | Tools I Use

This guy makes gorgeous acrylic sumps. Making an aquarium is no different with acrylic.

Putting acrylic together is easy. All you need is the right Weld-On formulation for solvent welding. Getting everything watertight and looking professional, however, takes quite a bit of practice and the right tools. You pretty much have to invest as much time, effort and money as you would into any other hobby to get really good at it.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

If cost is not your concern then you can try. What I don't like about acrylic is that it is no room for error and the cutting have to be perfect as well.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple useful articles/threads I think.

From Canada: Acrylic tank build - Arowanaclub Canada The author of this thread is very approachable, contact him for guidance.

Another interesting article on the subject, though from another country, is here: Making an Acrylic Aquarium, by Gopi


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

stratos said:


> Here are a couple useful articles/threads I think.
> 
> From Canada: Acrylic tank build - Arowanaclub Canada The author of this thread is very approachable, contact him for guidance.
> 
> Another interesting article on the subject, though from another country, is here: Making an Acrylic Aquarium, by Gopi


wow thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As others have said, if its not a cost consideration it would be a fun project. There would definitely be savings if you were building a huge tank. Only issue for me would be the quality of the end product if I've never done this before. Good luck and have fun if you plan on doing it and keep us updated!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I just want to know if saltwater tank water has an effect on acrylic over time?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

aznjayx said:


> I just want to know if saltwater tank water has an effect on acrylic over time?


Not if it's properly made.


----------

